# Novice question about kits with fountain AND rollerball



## mmayo (Dec 29, 2016)

I have made many rollerball pens and folks are starting to find me now and ask for fountain pens.  Signature Pens has kits with both roller and fountain pen parts.   My question is can you assemble a rollerball and then change it to a fountain?  Do any of you sell pens with both options if this is possible?

I apologize for asking a question that may have been asked before.

Thanks in advance for your help


----------



## Mr Vic (Dec 29, 2016)

The rollerball section screws on just like the fountain pen section. I've sold a few Tritons as "Convertible" an usually for $10-$15 more. A good option for those new to fountain pens who are unsure and having the option ae more likely to purchase. The roller ball will have a spring and the fountain won't use/need it.

There are some vendors that sell the fountain pen nibs in the correct plating to swap out with several of their kits. You'll also need as a minimum an ink cartridge and possibly offer an upgrade with a convertor. I know Beartoothwoods.com has several types of fountain pens nibs.


----------



## edstreet (Dec 30, 2016)

The hybrid concept was my idea from many years back. The short answer is yes you can interchange pencil, roller ball, ball point and fountain using the same pen body with ease. You just need the correct fittings.  There is no reason why manufacturing vendors can not supply their setup. The reason they have not, up unto this point is vendors have not been asking for them.


----------



## jsolie (Dec 30, 2016)

Yes, you can convert some kits from rollerball to fountain - provided that the threads on the sections are compatible.

One thing that can present a challenge is the rollerball spring.  If you use a converter in the fountain pen, sometimes the end of the converter can meet up with the spring, which could cause some problems with fit.  The concern that I have with that is that the pressure from the spring could cause the plunger in the converter to go down at an inopportune time and you get a leak.  It may not happen because the converter needs a twist action, but I'd rather not gamble with an ink leak in a dress shirt or dress pants.

However, if you use ink cartridges instead of converters, you should be fine as they are short enough to not encounter the end of the rollerball's spring.


----------



## ed4copies (Dec 30, 2016)

One of the first products Exotics purchased from Berea is the triton convertible.  As far as I know, this was the first such product offered by a vendor.

NOT ALL models of pen can instantly convert.  The threading of the nib (as John mentioned above) has to be the same for the fountain and rollerball--this is NOT always the case.  So, buy one of each kit and test them, before you tell a customer it will work.

OH, also check the kit in the plating you will be using---some kits' threading is not consistent between the plating choices.


----------



## More4dan (Dec 30, 2016)

Exotic Blanks had rollerball/fountain pen conversion sections for many of their kits with matching threads and platings. 


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## RobS (Dec 30, 2016)

Mark

Lazerlinez https://pengeapens.myshopify.com/ also has the ability to swap between roller ball and fountain.  They use Schmidt nibs.


----------



## mecompco (Dec 30, 2016)

I'm now buying FP and Rollerball versions of the Atrax  so can swap them around. I offer them in either configuration. I only problem I've found is that if one has put on the optional postable end cap that the stock spring is not long enough. If you use the the non-postable cap that comes with the kit, the swap is just a matter of unscrewing one section and screwing the other on. Sort of gives you two pens in one.

Regards,
Michael


----------

